# Moving to Paris for a year with non-French speaking kids -- ideas?



## annascott2017

Hello! My partner has a sabbatical in Paris for a year and we (me and my two kids, 6 and 8) are going to join him.

The question is schools: we just aren't sure what to do! It seems a bit silly to send them to English-speaking schools, especially as they are so expensive. But I also have been told by many not to put them in French public schools, as they will be stricter and less forgiving than the gentle schools my kids have been in.

I also know there are bilingual schools, but they are also hugely expensive, and I've not convinced my kids just wouldn't only speak to the English teacher.

Any thoughts on what you would do? I'm not THAT worried about them being behind when we get back, as they are already good at reading, math, etc. and we can work with them (and have already found a Weds. English writing class they will go to.) But I would like them to learn the language at least somewhat, and not be traumatized. 

Perhaps a gentle private French school? Any suggestions or ideas of ones to look at? We will find the school first and then find housing.

Would love any ideas of what you would do!


----------



## Xyz789

I think you are from the UK? The French curriculum at that age runs behind the English one for reading and maths, so you might prefer them to go to a school that follows the UK curriculum so they are not too behind when you get back (I note you also mentioned the possibility of catch up sessions out of hours instead).

Personally I would put my children in an English speaking school, or a bilingual one, if it was for a year only. You could always enrol them in a couple of extracurricular activities (sports etc) to pick up some additional French and make some other friends. I don't know Paris schools specifically I'm afraid. 

My experience, and that of some friends over the last year or so, is that our primary aged children have found changing country/school and settling in harder than we expected.

If you don't want to apply to an English or bilingual school, a French private school will likely be easier to organise in advance than the local public school because you will need proof of address to enrol in the local public primary school. Also, if you don't speak French yourself, it will likely be a pain to navigate the admin and processes for the local school.


----------



## 255

@annascott2017 -- Since your kids are young, and will only be in France for a year; I second @Xyz789's recommendation of enrolling them in a private French school with an French immersion program. I would also consider enrolling them in an English distance learning school simultaneously, to maintain pace with their UK piers. I am a strong believe that the school must "fit" the student and especially as they get older, it only make sense to ensure the kids are in a learning environment that suits them. Cheers, 255


----------



## Crabtree

Have you thought about Visas? You mention "partner" if you are not married this complicates the visa process and also in the event of a death inheritance and the level of tax can be difficult Are you aware that France is not a cheap country? And have you factored in healthcare costs?


----------



## annascott2017

Thank you all! Yes, I think private French school and probably a bilingual school is best. I'm making a list to visit on our next trip over. And yes, Crabtree good points, but we are OK with visas as we are all EU citizens now and luckily we will be able to afford the expenses (Paris is about the same level of expensiveness as where we now live.) Thanks all!


----------



## Crabtree

That is brilliant! enjoy your time !!


----------



## zorconinternational

Hi Anna - I'm slowly trawling my way through some older posts, as we're planning on doing something vaguely similar to you in about a year's time. I have spent a lot of time scouring the internet for bilingual schools that don't cost the earth. Although we removed Paris from our short list relatively early on, I did come across the following list (note that a rough ceiling for us was no more than ~ 10,000 EURO/yr):

Eurecole (was actually > 10,000 EURO)
Ecole Jeannine Manuel (~7,800)
Ermitage Maisons Laffite (~5,600)
College Sevigne (>5,000)
Lycée Internationale British Section (6,500)
Section Internationale La Celle-Saint-Cloud (?2,500)
Ecole Super (8,900)
Now, I guarantee these fees will be out of date, as we stopped properly researching the Paris option, and some of them may be missing lunch costs etc. But it gives you a kick off point for your research. And I can't really comment on the curriculum.
Unless you're already there and enrolled somewhere!!!
Cheers,
Danny.


----------



## Chrissippus

Send the kids to summer camp in France in advance of the move. At their ages they will pick up the language pretty well over a summer.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Chrissippus said:


> Send the kids to summer camp in France in advance of the move. At their ages they will pick up the language pretty well over a summer.


Summer camps aren't nearly as available an option as they tend to be in some other countries. Lots of reasons for that, mostly local "culture."


----------



## Chrissippus

Bevdeforges said:


> Summer camps aren't nearly as available an option as they tend to be in some other countries. Lots of reasons for that, mostly local "culture."


Well then, Montreal or Quebec.


----------

